# See what happens



## Oz (Mar 31, 2011)

Governments get caught by their own fake money.

http://www.businessinsider.com/bundesbank-euro-scam-2011-3


----------



## Irons (Mar 31, 2011)

At least it has scrap value :mrgreen: 

That's what I call recycling. 8) Idiots.


----------



## Irons (Mar 31, 2011)

I have to admit, it reminded me of something we did as kids. Back in the '60s, when large soda bottles were good for a quarter, this one store used to store them out back. We would collect the bottles from behind the store and walk in the front door and cash them in. One day, we recycled the same bottles 5 times before the owner got wise and ran us off. He was a bit of a dim bulb. :mrgreen:


----------



## nickvc (Mar 31, 2011)

That's small change ( excuse the pun ) when you see how much money they threw around for the new Euro embassies and and consulates....


----------



## Irons (Mar 31, 2011)

They got greedy:
Reminds me of the incident several years ago, where someone hijacked a semi full of brand-new Nickels.


Struggling stewardess exposed euro coin fraud ring
Reuters

– Thu Mar 31, 8:15 am ET

FRANKFURT (Reuters Life!) – An airline stewardess struggling to lift her bag at a German airport led to the discovery of a 6-million euro ($8.4 million) coin fraud.

The customs officer who stopped the stewardess in early 2010 found thousands of one and two euro coins in her bag, Bild newspaper reported in its Thursday edition.

The incident sparked an investigation that has uncovered a forgery ring stretching to China and potentially implicating employees of German airline Lufthansa, the paper said.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/us_germany_fraud_euro


----------



## rusty (Mar 31, 2011)

Well I hope the Chinese crooks do as the Canadians do when they rip off a bank , exchange their new found wealth for gold.

Regards
rusty


----------



## Smack (Mar 31, 2011)

Why wouldn't you re-refine it yourself? Serves them right, book smart but no common sense.


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 31, 2011)

nickvc said:


> That's small change ( excuse the pun ) when you see how much money they threw around for the new Euro embassies and and consulates....


 or fire off in form of tomahawks :evil:


----------

